# Jd sexing



## deepanneo (Oct 3, 2016)

Please help me out in sexing these jd fishes. They look more like ebjd but ppl say its not. Attaching 5 pics out of which 3 pics belong to the bigger one and 2 belong to smaller one.


----------



## Ichthys (Apr 21, 2016)

A picture of the fish in water would help.


----------



## deepanneo (Oct 3, 2016)

They are so shy so I couldn't take a clear picture of them. Hope this helps


----------



## Ichthys (Apr 21, 2016)

It's a pair, male on the left. Size and shape of the head is a giveaway in mature fish. Also females have more spangling at the bottom of the gill cover.


----------



## Countsd (Jul 20, 2018)

Hey Ichthys,

Can you please look at the JD in this image and tell me if this JD is a Female?

Thanks

DC


----------



## Ichthys (Apr 21, 2016)

Can you get a picture of the whole fish with the tank light on?


----------



## Countsd (Jul 20, 2018)

working on it


----------

